# Pics of you on the track



## Urbanjam3s (Jan 24, 2007)

Never seen this post before so hopefully i might see some uber cool pics  

Not bin on the track yet  but im counting the days until i do

James


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Snetterton










Nurburgring










Cadwell


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Pukekohe NZ


----------



## kaneda (Oct 9, 2004)

That's me in the Aston. Honest. :nervous:


----------



## GETREAL (Jul 6, 2005)

OK, here's some of mine..

Calder Park (Twilight Sprints)

























Cheers,
Jack


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Harewood Hillclimb....


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

@ Tsukuba


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

god theres a lot of good lookin skylines on here


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Here´s 3 pics from last year when I was in Poland on the event GT-Polonia. My girlfriend was driving when the pics were taken.  


























And here´s the coolest pic of last year, if you ask me.  :thumbsup: 











Taken at a trackday here in Sweden that went wet.  

/P


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

MY R32GTR
























MY R34GTR
@ OULTON PARK
































@SILVERSTONE


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Donington Park:









Brands Hatch:









Isle of Man:









Spa Francorchamps (with _Booty-licious_ driving)









Ten of the Best:









Queueing up for the 'Off' at the sixth National Skyline Meet:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Here's me at....errr...can't remember. Without supercharger








Rockingham - with supercharger








6th National - Driving Abbey Motorsports R31








Have tracked & dragged Fuggles car at Spa, Isle of Man, Bruntingthorpe...but I guess no pictures (besides the one John posted)

Will be doing The Ring in mine....can't wait! :smokin:


----------



## Quicksilver (Mar 12, 2005)

Here are my GTR at Rudskogen in Norway:










An old one of my Supra, same track:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Me drag racing on the Isle of Man.









@ Oulton Park









@ Donington Park









@ Spa Francorchamps

















@ Nurburgring Nordschleife


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

nice photo. looks like a good day. nice one.:bowdown1:


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

The first time on the track with my skyline.... @ rudskogen in Norway 




























Asim...


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lmfao



gtrlux said:


>


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

did have more but can't find em


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

still std car at this point... look at it roll LOL


























































































































































from various knockhill dates


----------



## mko9 (Jun 15, 2005)

Bedford



I'm planning on hitting Donington and Silverstone in the next week, more to follow.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

TURBO-CREW - Trackdays 2006


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

At Fuji Speedway


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

At Silverstone -









an old pic at rockingham -









just stood up at Llandow -









have been to loads more places, but generally on my tod so no bugger to take pics lol


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Ok then .....

Brands Hatch










Spa










Oulton Park










Cadwell Park










Locked in boot at JAE 2005










Silverstone (not actualy on the track .......) :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Booty-licious said:


> Here's me at....errr...can't remember. Without supercharger


Brands Hatch 
_Top of Graham Hill just heading toward Graham Hill Bend_


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

At the sprints in Jersey :



Trackday at loheac, france :


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

At Snetterton;


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Robbie 733 said:


> Ok then .....
> 
> Silverstone (not actualy on the track .......) :thumbsup:


Best pic so far!!!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

"Don't you wish your pit crew where hot like mine" .... 




So how come I always end up with Moley, Mark & Simon :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

My favorite.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Not on the track... but still a nice pic of my car 










:smokin:


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

No pics of me in the GT-R... That was a long time ago  

Here's some more recent ones..





































And one taken last week by DCD... On a wharf, not on a track...  :nervous:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice Miguel, and to you as well Dino.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Newera said:


> And one taken last week by DCD... On a wharf, not on a track...  :nervous:


Hooligan :smokin:


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

hockey-boy said:


> MY R34GTR
> @ OULTON PARK
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice wheels. Our cars looks almost identical.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

just testing my kodak hosting...

These were taken at Brands on a GTR track day. Not a GTR but some great photos.










and the same as booty's first piccy at druids 










EDIT:if you can't see the pics then just copy the name from the properties and paste the url into a browser for some reason I can only see them on the pc I checked the url's on..

/Steve


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

gts-t we are using for taking our customers out oin trackdays at work.
this was at cadwell yesterday 19th march








































coming over the mountain


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

*Brands yesterday*


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

RKTuning said:


>


Don't let Moleman and Robbie see that banner. They're still sorting out their accomodation for Bruntingthorp


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

RKTuning said:


>


Are those 18's, they look bigger than 17.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

RKTuning said:


>


The white wheels set it off..:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> gts-t we are using for taking our customers out oin trackdays at work.


Bloody hell Shane, how many Skyline you got now ?!? 


Few pics of my old girl at Donington :


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Booty-licious said:


> 6th National - Driving Abbey Motorsports R31


I do miss that old 31 of mine  Bloody great car!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

I too like the pic wit all the ladies in it washin a 34 at silverstone, Classic

As for mine well you wil have to wait til april as were off to the ring again... Keep eye on ere


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

God back in 2004 at Brands Hatch when the car was standard - brings memories back


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Big Mark said:


> I do miss that old 31 of mine  Bloody great car!


Hey Mark,

Good to hear from you. How's life in Canada?

Yeah, brilliant car. Thanks for owning it mate, then selling to Abbey. I would never of got a chance to drive her. She really is a lovely car to drive. There is an article in this months JP. I would scan it and post it up, but I don't have a scanner. Maybe someone can do that for Mark!

I miss driving her too  Still I have mine back now and she goes like a bomb!  

Claire


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

Hmmmm wonder what won this race lol










Me @ Driftt Practice










Nice arty shot 









Yes my mate is special lol









Bugger lol


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> Bloody hell Shane, how many Skyline you got now ?!?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 3:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle::thumbsup::squintdan
> we decided to take our customers out on trackdays instead of the usual piss up session and at last minute i decided with business partner that the 32gtr had had lot of money spent and after all work done by abbey it was just about ready for time attack etc and it was too big a risk to let them out in 32gtr so we got a cheap gts-t and just stripped it :chuckle:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

hockey-boy said:


> Snowfiend said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell Shane, how many Skyline you got now ?!?
> ...


----------



## Mirage (Jul 24, 2006)

snett earlier this year


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

new owner at Brands monday


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

a few laps of knockhill in one of my turbo'd bm's


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

professor matt said:


> a few laps of knockhill in one of my turbo'd bm's


"One of"!! How many you got mate?  Post some pics of the other ones and some more info, please? Always nice to see something out of the ordinary! 

/P


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

markpriorgts-t said:


> Hmmmm wonder what won this race lol


Well, I did win that one. It didn't stop me being beaten by a Megane later on in the day though. The Saxo in the picture beat Fuggles in his 800bhp GT-R! Oh, the shame. :runaway:


----------



## Tom80 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hyrev, is that you? Motegi, 2004/01.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

My old 33


























Last years 32


























This years 34


----------



## M3855 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Having Fun at brands hatch*

Having a great day at brands hatch in the new car


----------



## KINGLEH (Feb 26, 2007)

my oil temps got soooooooooo hot... i didnt even get to do a full lap....


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow love the ride man. What track was that at KINGLEH?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Tom80 said:


> Hyrev, is that you? Motegi, 2004/01.


No. that is not me.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

*Ring Pic*

Ere`s a pic of me on the Nurburgring in April of this yr,


----------



## hissingsyd (Nov 4, 2003)

here are a few of ours.
Brands








Donny








Longcross








Goodwood


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well - snetterton 2007 .. waiting to go out ..


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Fuggles said:


> Don't let Moleman and Robbie see that banner. They're still sorting out their accomodation for Bruntingthorp


LMAO!

- Kevin.


----------



## mko9 (Jun 15, 2005)

*Since I can't edit to add to my first post:*

Donington Park


----------



## bnr34vspec (Mar 15, 2006)

I actually won this race. LOL! 

Hey Dino, this time I didn't knock down any cones...

Post that pic of the poor, innocent bystander cone I killed in a reply to this...


----------

